# New Auger?



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

davidshane said:


> I just bought the 4.5" Nils as I liked this option best for my local fishing on LSC. Guess I'll wait until next year to concider purchasing a new power auger.


 Great choice. It is like drilling thru air, you wont believe how easy to drill can be. I have a Jiffy that runs like a champ. Wont even think about it till ice is over 20".


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm sure I will like it, it's the one auger that I've never heard a single negative comment about. It's a can't go wrong buy. I might still be in the market for a power auger as a lot of my hard water time is spent on Lake Simcoe, but I will hold out another year. 

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

Ther are only 2 things that you need for a hand auger 
1. Good blades
2. Energy to run it (drill or human)

By far the most dependably auger and the best option for under 8"


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe santa is bringing me a 6in. Nils. Can't wait to use it. I will probably have a 6in. lazer for sale real soon.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

davidshane said:


> I just bought the 4.5" Nils as I liked this option best for my local fishing on LSC. .


DANG, i wanted one last yr but they said they didn't make that smaller one anymore, so i got a 6". still unused


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

raisinrat said:


> The ION on the Motor side feels very solid it uses planetary gearing which cuts down on the weight from the gear box of gas augers. The ION battery is made to be used in the cold weather I have been told. It is a rapid charge battery that only needs 2 to 3 hours to be recharged.
> 
> My thought is that the battery will last you a fair time. 3 to 5 years. That also seems to be the life for most Drills these days. A nice way to compare things out are has follows.
> 
> ...


*I like the disclaimer!*
I should use one more often myself! 
*"These numbers are what I pulled out of my hat today, and in no way should reflect your view of reality or fantasy, days past, present or future!"*:lol:

I surely don't pay $5 for a _NEW _tank of propane, I cracked my Strikemaster Mag III fuel tank ($40) two-three years ago, and I am bound to bolt on the new tank that's been sitting this season.....Waiting for me to take care of it.


Your $100 service bill is a _HUGE _*IF* and really skews _your _numbers _adversely_.

If I were to post a similar comparison and say something to the effect: *IF* your ION armature burns up you're going to spend $175 plus new brushes @ $25; well you see that it would inflate the numbers to favor the gas fueled devices in "my" favor.... especially if adding on a new battery @ the current $150.

TCO (total cost of ownership is a number I often look at - with disregard to the botton line price)

Rich & I will do a "drill off", or as he's referred to it as "The Pepsi Challenge" provided we get any ice thickness worthy of popping some holes - and we'll post results - he even wants me to wait until the "GO!" signal is given to start my gas fueled Mag III of dang near 20 years.
FWIW I can include the bit I had to replace B/C _some dummy_ used it to dig post holes and broke the welds on the screw...(LOL!! that was $115 mistake, shipped) and I am still way clear of the $100 per 4yrs. *TCO.*

Even though I am _(currently)_ a gas user - I would likely go with Crayfish Trapper's auger - the Strikemaster Electra which uses a standard off the shelf UPS SLA replacement battery (sealed lead/acid) similar to the Vexilar batteries and cost between $20-$40. 
I've had no trouble getting 5-6 years use out of them for an Aqua Vu or running a 2400-4000 watt GPS/Sonar system on, although I now use a *12* AH SLA for my 798ci SI because it is hard on a 7-9 AH battery and sometimes I spend sun-up to sun-down _plus _chasing those stupid fish.
:lol:
I don't think I have EVER used 2 gallons of fuel in a season, including the 20" plus years when we got _REAL _ice thicknesses.
P.S. - I am on my third plug in about 20 years and _never_ have rebuilt my carb...LOL!!!

BTW - Now that VMC/Rapala owns Strikemaster, I expect even better product support than in years gone by.Honda has an excellent track record, better than Robin engines for sure!
The NILs are great for people with good rotator cuffs, but my shoulders aren't as good as they once were, and 20-30 holes by hand would kill me for a week.

As long as SLA's are fairly cheap, I will probably replace my Strikemaster Mag III with an electric in another 20 yrs. if I live that long...
:evil:

They all have flaws & pluses, but I always bring my 6" Blue Mora...
*JIC=*just in case.
The propane sounded really good, but I see it has some negatives too, and carrying a spare 9AH SLA isn't too much more to carry along.....
*JIC

* ANYBODY that is going to recommend a cordless drill to me, fahgitabowdit... I break hand tools with great ease - when you 
are used to beating a 34,000 lb robot - a $250 Bosch ain't gunna last long in my hands!
:evilsmile

Ain't having choices GRAND???

RAS


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

No matter how much we try to be un-bias we are just like sports announcers and are true favorite is shown  

One thing is for sure and that's that no matter what you better be happy with what you have and you can't lie to yourself.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> *I like the disclaimer!*
> I should use one more often myself!
> *"These numbers are what I pulled out of my hat today, and in no way should reflect your view of reality or fantasy, days past, present or future!"*:lol:
> 
> ...


Lol. What do you mean. You don't spend $100 every 4 years. Just joking if you take care of your stuff you shouldn't need to. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Rich & I will do a "drill off", or as he's referred to it as "The Pepsi Challenge" provided we get any ice thickness worthy of popping some holes - and we'll post results - he even wants me to wait until the "GO!" signal is given to start my gas fueled Mag III of dang near 20 years.
> 
> RAS


To be fair, I won't start my ElectraLazer until the "GO!" signal is given. :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> To be fair, I won't start my ElectraLazer until the "GO!" signal is given. :lol:


I won't yank my rip cord either ....:evilsmile 
But _then 20 holes later; _the gas HP will shine 0'er top of the weaker electric motor...and the SODA WILL BE MINE!!!!!
:lol:

'Killa - you're right If you take good care of your stuff, it will take good care of you.


----------

